# Running the Generator in the Garage



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

I'll go first...

Sure you can and as a bonus you MIGHT get a nomination for a Darwin Award....only if your lucky and try harder....


----------



## handyman78 (Dec 29, 2007)

Might be safer to either have it outside with a cover (like a dog shed roof) over it or arrange it with ducting so you can exhaust to outside.


----------



## hogger9 (Sep 18, 2008)

"Sure you can and as a bonus you MIGHT get a nomination for a Darwin Award....only if your lucky and try harder...."

I never was that lucky... Would standing in a puddle of water move me up the ladder??


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

hogger9 said:


> "Sure you can and as a bonus you MIGHT get a nomination for a Darwin Award....only if your lucky and try harder...."
> 
> I never was that lucky... Would standing in a puddle of water move me up the ladder??



Only if you were pre-wired with 240 first! :whistling2: Not much help huh?


----------



## hogger9 (Sep 18, 2008)

handyman78 said:


> Might be safer to either have it outside with a cover (like a dog shed roof) over it or arrange it with ducting so you can exhaust to outside.


 
Thanks... Got me thinking....(No Dog) Somthing like a temporary pvc & tarp thing
I really don't NEED any awards!!


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

handyman78 said:


> Might be safer to either have it outside with a cover (like a dog shed roof) over it or arrange it with ducting so you can exhaust to outside.


Ducting the exhaust is a no no too. You cannot garranty that it will remove all emisions and is plain dangerous.

I built a small table that I can roll the genset under, then I just got some good tarp and covered it up leaving the exhaust side open. Make sure you leave plenty room around the gen. so the tarp is not near any moving parts or hot spots.
The table when not in use for the genset, makes a great light work table in my basement.


----------



## handyman78 (Dec 29, 2007)

J. V. said:


> Ducting the exhaust is a no no too. You cannot garranty that it will remove all emisions and is plain dangerous.


Not sure if you can adequately connect to the exhaust, but garages and gas stations in my area have been ducting to the outside for years while working on cars in inclement weather. A CO alarm would also be a worthwhile investment.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

handyman78 said:


> Not sure if you can adequately connect to the exhaust, but garages and gas stations in my area have been ducting to the outside for years while working on cars in inclement weather. A CO alarm would also be a worthwhile investment.


 
Those hose ya talking about those are ratied for low to med tempture only and the small gas engine the exhaust tempture is much higher than automovite exhaust at idle.

Typically the well loaded small gas engine exhaust tempture will be about 1000°F - 1300°F depending on the set up.

so you can understand why for the small portable generators they are *not* designed for piped unless specifed by manufacter.

Merci,Marc


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Ducting this thing is bad advice. Period. As mentioned already, I'd build a little shelter to put the generator in when it is needed, and operate it outdoors.


----------



## hogger9 (Sep 18, 2008)

J. V. said:


> Ducting the exhaust is a no no too. You cannot garranty that it will remove all emisions and is plain dangerous.
> 
> I built a small table that I can roll the genset under, then I just got some good tarp and covered it up leaving the exhaust side open. Make sure you leave plenty room around the gen. so the tarp is not near any moving parts or hot spots.
> The table when not in use for the genset, makes a great light work table in my basement.


 
Thanks... Got me thinking about using a folding card table with a tarp!!!


----------



## hogger9 (Sep 18, 2008)

frenchelectrican said:


> Those hose ya talking about those are ratied for low to med tempture only and the small gas engine the exhaust tempture is much higher than automovite exhaust at idle.
> 
> Typically the well loaded small gas engine exhaust tempture will be about 1000°F - 1300°F depending on the set up.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Specs. Good Info!!


----------



## borninpa (Jan 15, 2008)

*There is another danger then just CO*

in addition to exhaust, consider the dangers of refilling the gas tank. If the generator is anywhere near the house and you have to keep it running 24/7 (such as during a long power outage), you have the dangerous task of filling the tank while the generator is hot. If fuel is spilled... it can catch on fire. I have a friend who had this happen. Unfortunately it also cause the garage on fire and then burned down the entire house. 

Be careful with these things. Let them cool before refilling. If you must keep them running while refilling...do not fill anywhere near the house.

BorninPA


----------



## hogger9 (Sep 18, 2008)

borninpa said:


> in addition to exhaust, consider the dangers of refilling the gas tank. If the generator is anywhere near the house and you have to keep it running 24/7 (such as during a long power outage), you have the dangerous task of filling the tank while the generator is hot. If fuel is spilled... it can catch on fire. I have a friend who had this happen. Unfortunately it also cause the garage on fire and then burned down the entire house.
> 
> Be careful with these things. Let them cool before refilling. If you must keep them running while refilling...do not fill anywhere near the house.
> 
> BorninPA


Good Words... Every power outage I am always hearing about fires due to this!!!! ALWAYS LET IT COOL DOWN!!!!!


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

here's my location in an seperate 2 car garage about 20' from my back yard door.i run it every saturday for 30 minutes to cycle the gas with no loads connected.my mufler/exhaust has a 3/4 stub but in calling the manufacturer they don't want it piped out.so here is what i do ...i connect a 12" piece of greenfield with a radiator clamp onto the stud and slip it up into flex dryer exhaust piping bending that up and out.i am going to put a metal dryer vent on the exterior of the garage wall and make the connection(hot exhuast rises).i always run it with the one door open as seen and sometimes open a back window to cross vent the air.make that thing stationary up on a butcher block of 4 x 4s and get a system to get the gas in while it is running...size down on that 5 gallon container put it in a gallon container(easy pour)with a liter soda bottle bottom cut off.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

I can appreciate why you want to run your generator in the garage.
I run mine in my garden shed. In my case, the shed has a pair of swinging doors. I cut 4" diameter hole near the bottom one of the doors.
Then I screwed a metal plate over the hole and cut a 1" diameter hole in the metal plate.
My generator is placed on the floor in such position that I can attach an extension (about 12" long) to the exhaust, that projects out through the hole in the metal plate. 
The extension does get hot, but is prevented from contacting the wood in the door, by the metal plate.
Using the dog-house in my area is a problem, due to drifting snow and theft.
By setting the generator up in the shed, I have easy access to the wiring to back feed to the house.
And I can lock the door, to make things secure.
Its a valid precaution, to be careful about re-fueling!


----------



## hogger9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your input....
Great ideas & tips for everyone that plans to use a Generator.
This is what I really wanted but with buying the Gen, Transfer Switch, Electrician ect. I'm tapped out for spending money on something I hope to NEVER use!!!
http://www.nooutage.com/powershelterkitii.htm


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

you need to do it in stages,buy the generator first.....tax returns maybe in 2009 then the wiring ..switches.it is a tough nut to crack installing something you might use once a year,but testing it ever weekend and keeping it ready is a good feeling.when yo do use it might be fora couple of hours tops (no gas refill)during run...awesome feeling.ever think about putting emergency lighting in the hall and kitchen...very low profile and runs for 90 minutes that will push you to start the generator install.


----------



## hogger9 (Sep 18, 2008)

Got the Gen in 02 and was a Hero in the hood when we got the big outage 8/14/03 it was Party Central at the old home!!!(Your Right Biggles, Great Feeling to Know you are Prepared)
Got The Manual transfer switch for the new home in 06(wanted to do it RIGHT... AND no cords)!!
Just getting around to the connections now... and finding out a few problems that are a BIG dissapointment...
No Furnace hookup (the MAIN reason for converting from ext. cords)
No TV or Computer (Dirty Power from gen)
No master bedroom power (Arc Fault Circuit)
I Wasn't thinking about running the gen if it was raining (DUH)
The thing I am still confused about because in all the reading I'm doing about the connections.. I am getting :
DON'T Ground The Gen It is done in the Main Panel.
Yes Ground The Gen to a SEPERATE Ground Rod.
Don't have 2 Grounds.
Oh well enough of that.
Thanks again everyone!
AND, as a matter of fact Biggles...I was actually thinking of Emergency Lighting Yesterday so I think I will read up on that too!
Hope It goes better..
(Tax Refunds ALWAYS goes to Sunny Beach Destinations)

Regards,
Tom


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

that gen i had pictures is 3500 and produces 30 amps thats 15 amps per each side going into the fuse panel.during a blackout the amp/watts is tops 5 amps/500 watts on each leg...TV PC...LIGHTS night stuff.the trick with a gen is to be conservative so your not going to cut a dozen 2x6s or do a laundry/electric dryer just normal night stuff.i run 2-30A toggle switches to bring my house panel on-line....after plugging the run sockets into the gen i start the it and walk inside and throw those on :thumbup:the emergency lights go off and the house lights come up...it's almost better then........:whistling2:THAT!if you do the emergency lights you can home run them right into a wall socket and put them high on the wall and paint the ceiling...treat yourself and put one right over the generator so you can see whats up during the switch over in a blackout.


----------

